# Commercial VOD services like medici.tv and digital concert hall



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have learnt there are a couple of good VOD services:

http://www.medici.tv/

http://www.digitalconcerthall.com/

http://www.naxosvideolibrary.com/

http://www.metoperafamily.org/ondemand/index.aspx

Which one you recommend if the criteria is : opera,contemporary music,HD quality? I noticed medici.tv doesn't have too much modern music and digital concert hall doesn't have too much opera. An ideal solution would be combination of all, but that will definately cost too much.

---------
I have excluded youtube, because I am in a favour of complete concerts in HD. I guess there are ones in youtube also.


----------



## wmathlener (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi, I recently subscribed to Medici Tv and the quality and selection is stunning. There are contemporary things but it's mainly the 'big/important' performances that they seem to focus on. I have one problem though which makes me want to quit - the sound is ahead of the video to various degrees and it feels like they have spoiled a great service. It's unbearable for a musician to hear acoustic music right before seeing it (which makes me think the people at medici don't really know anything about classical music)... I have had no reply from them regarding this yet.


----------

